# eye gunk question



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all! I am a first time havanese mommy....I love my Bear dearly. In a month and a half, he has become a joy and love in my life 

I have a question concerning his eye gunk.....I clean his eyes a few times a week and he absolutely hates it. I try to be as careful and gentle as possible, but sometimes its crusted on his hair and I have to really work at softening it and combing it out...it's a fight.

I have read about Angel Eyes online, but I am not liking some of the reviews that I have read about this product and will not give it to him. Does anyone know of anything that is completely safe to give a havanese to help with eye tearing/gunk? 

Thank you in advance! I appreciate your input


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

My pup outgrew it. I found some eye wipes that helped, then with a small flea comb i combed the goo out and made sure the hair was out of the eyes. I tried to keep up with it every day, lots of treats when she was good. She doesn't like it, but she tolerates it now


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has very weepy eyes and had horrible tear staining when she was younger ... I ended up using "Tylan powder" which is the active ingredient in angle eyes and other such products. Honestly, I tried everything. everything. washing her eye area daily, contact lense solution, special wipes.. everything... nothing helped. I finally did the powder. and it helped a lot. Also several monthe after I treated her, I had her allergy tested and she did have a huge over growth of the red bacteria in her system, along with food allergies. I haven't treated her with the tylan since last March. She has very wet eyes and I HAVE to comb them with the face comb daily just to maintain. She does have mild tear staining still, but most people say they don't really notice it ...
good luck, it is a hard issue to conquer and one of the reason I wanted a dark faced hav ...:biggrin1:ound:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

A friend recommended Tearlax and I've been using it on Emmie for the last month. My experience is that it has helped her weepy eyes immensely; eye gunk is much much less. I still use a face comb every other day to comb through the dried gunk by her eyes but it's a much shorter activity than before.


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Isabelle had terribly weepy eyes. Like everyone else we tried everything. She also did not like that we would clean her eyes. We started cleaning her eyes before she ate. She was willing to accept the eye cleaning knowing that food followed. Her favorite activities are breakfast and dinner. Quite by accident we started using probiotics sprinkled on her food. Although her eyes are still on the weepy side they have much improved. We are attributing the improvement to the probiotics. Hope this gives you some hope and some help.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper used to tear stain really bad. I started using distilled water for his drinking water, which helped some. His tear staining has completely gone away since I changed his food. 

Even though the vet always told me Trooper was too young for allergies, I changed his food anyways (I was/still am convinced he's allergic to chicken or rice or both). He doesn't scratch near as much as he used to and his tear staining has completely gone away. 

Now, that being said, he still gets eye goobers (you know, the gooey stuff). I clean those away in the morning with a cotton makeup pad moistened with contact solution to loosen it. Sometimes I have to use a comb to get them out. 

Goobers and tear stains are different things. Not sure which one you meant in your OP but that's my experience.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I want to comment about our experience with Angel Eyes. I did all the research and decided to put Gracie on it as she had a lot of staining. She's had several short courses of it and at minimal dosing, which has cleared up the staining. She's not been on it for nearly a year and she has no staining. I comb out her eye buggers daily and she drinks filtered water. She does not have weepy eyes, but if she started staining again, I wouldn't hesitate to put her back on Tylan for a short course.

I also feed 1-2 tablespoons of plain, nonfat yogurt at breakfast with her kibble. Hope this helps.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses  

I've researched Tearlax and I think I might try that first!


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Why won't you give Angel Eyes to him? I know there are reviews out there complaining about it containing a low-grade antibiotic, but that antibiotic is what makes the product so successful. I have been using it to treat weepy eyes for years and have never had anything but good results with no negative side effects from my dogs.

One of my Havanese had chronic, awful weepy eyes when she was about 5 months old. Her face was always soaking wet and she would rub her eyes on furniture like they bothered her. Her stains were really bad, going all the way down her cheeks. After around two weeks on Angel Eyes she drastically improved, and now at 1 year+ she still has yet to have a rebound. My 5 year old Bichon's itchy, watery eyes were also fixed without any side effects and she's very sensitive/allergic to most things. 

I wish you luck with whatever you try, but IMO I won't bother with anything but Angel Eyes. I've had the same bottle for 2 years so it's economical, it works and has yet to make my pups sick. I'd rather give them a low grade antibiotic for a few weeks than have to keep giving them different supplements...


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 7, 2012)

*Angel Eyes*

Do you put the Angel Eyes in the water or on the food? I have tried it in Bellas water but it's messy


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm interested in what everyone is using for those gooey goobers. You know, the ones that stick to everything before they become the dried stuff? I have even pulled them off Quincy's upper and lower lids. He really doesn't like having the daily goober patrol, but I don't want him to get an eye infection either. I have noticed that his eyes are more goobery now that he's losing his baby teeth. Since he's dark, there's no visible tear stains, but I still see the wetness there.


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

ToniLWilson said:


> Do you put the Angel Eyes in the water or on the food? I have tried it in Bellas water but it's messy


I just stir it into (wet) food... no mess


----------

